# New IE Virus Alert!



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Please remember that MicroSoft *NEVER* sends patches via e-mail. Do not fall for this old trick. Please update your virus definitions!

Details about the new virus are listed below:



> SAN FRANCISCO, California (Reuters) -- Anti-virus companies warned on Thursday of a new computer worm circulating through e-mail that purports to be security software from Microsoft Corp. but *actually tries to disable security programs that are already running.
> 
> The worm, dubbed "Swen" or "Gibe," takes advantage of a two-year-old hole in Internet Explorer and affects systems that have not installed a patch for that security hole, according to Internet security company Network Associates Inc..
> 
> ...


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Kudos go out to NiteHawk for pointing out THIS other thread to me. Please read it also


----------



## BTS '76 (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanx for the heads up Wet Chicken. I'll be looking out


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Received that "M$ Security update" e-mail last week. Just deleted it with MailWasher.


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Good one guys.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Hope it helped you Prospect


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Wet Chicken:

Thanks for the information, I'll have all my guards up to stop this pest.....


----------



## Drew88 (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

My pleasure. Glad it is helping


----------



## Memory_Loss (Sep 30, 2003)

I believe there is a couple of these floating around. 

The attachments that i've seen being sent by email contain:

patch.exe

&

update.exe or updater.exe ( i forgot which it is )


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks 4 the info and the 1 got was "patch.exe"


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

I just got one that said something about net security notice.
This past week I've gotten three different one's but just delete them, heck I delete a lot of e-mail I get from friends. Those damn jokes can get long.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by brindle:_
> *I just got one that said something about net security notice.
> *


Yes they (_the bad guys_) try to use this trick, and quite a lot of times people fall for it thinking that Microsoft would send patches via e-mail, but Microsoft never has, and never will do this. They simply send you the links for the patches. All of my e-mail is scanned twice before it ever reaches me, and still once one virus got through and tried to infect my computer, but it couldn't get past the best anti-virus "software" there is... a little bit of common sense 

I NEVER open up ANY attachments until I confirm with the sender that they sent me something. No attachment is so important that it can't wait a day to be opened up


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Thank you, Wet Chicken.

Xico


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Cheers mate!


----------



## Doodle (Oct 8, 2003)

<<<I NEVER open up ANY attachments until I confirm with the sender that they sent me something. No attachment is so important that it can't wait a day to be opened up>>>

Good advice Wet Chicken!


----------



## annafromoz (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi,
Have just finished scanning my PC for virus's....ran AVG and Panda online scan they didnt show anything, but when i ran house call, it showed i had the ADW TenGet.A virus. (non cleanable)...
How can i get rid of it? Help plz!!!!!!


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by annafromoz:_
> *ran AVG and Panda online scan they didnt show anything, but when i ran house call, it showed i had the ADW TenGet.A virus. (non cleanable)...How can i get rid of it? Help plz!!!!!! *


No such thing as a _non cleanable_ virus Anna  I would not use AVG or Panda as they are undependable, but then you already have seen this for yourself  The best anti-virus is from Norton. You can download a free trial version from their web site. They had this virus included in their Sept. definitions. It goes by many names. You can also remove it manually. Click HERE for the directions


----------



## annafromoz (Oct 2, 2003)

Cheers 'Wet Chicken' going to visit HERE now.......will let u know how i got on
THANX


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi Wet Chicken,
Thanks for alerting members about the worm "Swen" or "Gibe",and thanks also goes to,Nitehawk. :up:


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Thanx a lot!


----------



## Carnevali (Oct 13, 2003)

I was asked, "How do you know when you're getting old?"
"Easy", I said. "When everyone else begins to look younger!"


----------



## Carnevali (Oct 13, 2003)

I have Windows ME and the buttons and menus for the Microsoft Word 2000 locks the program when I use them. I purged the RESTORE folder as directed and scanned with Norton but Word still locks when I use the icons or dropdowns. Can anyone help me???


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Carnevali:_
> *I have Windows ME and the buttons and menus for the Microsoft Word 2000 locks the program when I use them. Can anyone help me??? *


You'll have much more luck if you post your question in a separate post. This is a virus thread


----------



## peril0us (Oct 13, 2003)

I suggest you just get some anti-virus software that scans your emails then you dont even have to worry about it... they are just automatically quarantined as you receive them


----------



## peril0us (Oct 13, 2003)

why am i here i have XP?!?!


----------



## redalert95 (Oct 19, 2003)

Hey thanks for the heads up, but, i accidently deleted my virus program, dont have the disk to install it again, OOPS, my bad. Can anybody reccomend a decent, free, downloadable virus checker??

post a relply or e-mail me


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

I think Adaware is good, and Zone Alarm. You can also go to Trend Micro --Housecall-- is get a very good scan. Personally I dumped both Norton and McAfee because it took too much work to figure out their systems--that were preventing me from getting on the net, etc. I've set up a home network using Linksys as a router which has a firewall. Just recently I picked up two viruses with two of the computers. Trendmicro/Housecall got rid of one, and I nosed around Explorer in the other one and deleted most of it if not all. Hopes this helps a little.


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Good Info Thanks......


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by redalert95:_
> *Can anybody reccomend a decent, free, downloadable virus checker??*


Go to your local library and ask them for a copy of Norton Anti-Virus. Don't worry about the version, it will automatically update to the latest one when you do an update


----------

